# Kimbertall Dobermans



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen one worth the money for sport Schutzhund or PPD training?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

kimbertall is trouble. puppy mill situation. do a quick search on one of the dobe forums or google kimbertal. 

there is someone local to me who is breeding out of a kimbertal bitch and everyone i know who got a pup out of her has had crazy health and temperament issues. one that was in our old obedience group had hips so bad by the time he was two he had to get put down. 

just the first link i found googling (kimbertal + problems) : http://www.dobermantalk.com/breeding-breeders/8433-kimbertal.html


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Chris! There's a male for sale here, 9mo, and was just thinking in my retired state!!!!!!!!!!!!:-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thanks Chris! There's a male for sale here, 9mo, and was just thinking in my retired state!!!!!!!!!!!!:-k


Howard,

Kimbertal is a puppy mill that produces 100's of puppies.
They managed to buy a couple of Euro working line dogs that they breed the hell out of so you might possibly find a Kimbertal that could work BUT the odds are against it. Test the puppy and if the price is cheap enough take a chance. Kimbertal on the pedigree is a reason to investigate further, not a selling point.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Howard,
> 
> Kimbertal is a puppy mill that produces 100's of puppies.
> They managed to buy a couple of Euro working line dogs that they breed the hell out of so you might possibly find a Kimbertal that could work BUT the odds are against it. Test the puppy and if the price is cheap enough take a chance. Kimbertal on the pedigree is a reason to investigate further, not a selling point.


 
1000s not 100s. Around 8 litters of Dobermans a month and about the same for Rotts. And no, I have never seen one that is a real sport dog. I have seen 2 that are decent prey dogs that the owners can play SchH with. None serious or that could go the distance. At least, I have not seen one yet. Odds are with that many puppies, somewhere there is a star.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

if yor looking for a dobe caradobe.com has some great ones, its run by Ray carlisle and john soars.. great dogs, great trainers and really know what there doing when it comes to the breed


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is all in the testing. If they make that many Dobes a month, then you should be able to find all kinds of throwbacks.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't live far from that hellhole. Every Dobermann and half the Rotts in the area are neurotics sh*ts that should be PTS.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I have tons of files on this kennel. A women I knew had a Rottweiler that dropped dead at 2 years old from a heart condition and they told her it was her fault for walking it on the beach. We started an online petition to garner some attention and it quickly received hundreds of responses. This was years ago before they had their kennel fire. I still have a VHS tape one of the people sent me of them "obedience training" a dog until it was yelping and limping. And there were countless stories of HD that their contract is suppose to cover but I guess the dogs weren't "crippled" enough for them to stand behind the dogs. I can't say enough bad things about this kennel although at least they reduced their Rottweiler breeding and stopped breeding Filas all together.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They were advertising in Dog World mag some 30-40 yrs back. The rep was pretty much the same back then. Amazing!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw their ad in boys life, a magazine you get in cub scouts.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I saw their ad in boys life, a magazine you get in cub scouts.


Jeff, are you a troop leader or den motha?\\/ 

Teasing!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What are those ?? I heard there were merit badges and all kinds of stuff I didn't know about. : )


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Did a tour of the place and saw lots of breeding stock. The puppy that is for sale is from INT NATL CHAMP lines...I'm sure it will be a solid worker as a super size Dobie! ERH>>>>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Super sized Dobie"

:-k Are they the same folks that advertised "Warloc" Dobes"? Those things were useless 100+ lb duds!


----------

